# Taking Paxil. Anyone else?



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Started to take Paxil for Dp. My pyschatrist thinks I also have ADD. I began not feeling any side effects until yesterday. I feel sleepy and like zoned out which freaks me out because I have memory problems already! Anyhow she says it will take about 3 to 4 weeks before you can feel the benefits of it. So I'm going to tuff it out. Hopefully I can start concentrating better which is my main problem


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive taking paxil for 5 years.. im oki with it... the froggy-head will go away completely.

My DP and DR are pretty much gone today... I sometimes get a very small amount of DP... but I cant even rememebr when Ive had DR last.

Paxil dosent removed.. But working out, eating healthy, not stressing and getting ure currently depresion or anxiety or whatever you are dealing with dealt with, will help ALOT 

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

took paxil back in the day, has a good amount of side effects but from what I remember it does help immensely with anxiety if that is one of your issues.


----------



## abram24 (Mar 3, 2015)

I started Paxil 3 months ago, and it has now started to diminish most of my symptoms of DP/DR. Yes, it does come and go but it is no longer a 24/7 thing with me. Paxil, so far, is doing great for me. I'm also on gabapentin too, so not sure how they is playing in with the Paxil, but everyone is different and if it doesn't work for you, try something else.


----------

